# The cart is done!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

:clap: My new cart is finished and ready for a drive! :wahoo: Cant wait to enter in the show! We even got it painted. I got some pics but can't get them from the phone to the computer so I need to get some with a camera. Why is technology so complicated?!? :cart:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific ...can't wait to see it.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the completion of your new cart! :stars: :cart: :wahoo: Now don't keep us in suspense too long...pics please!

Deb Mc


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We're waiting! LOL


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

YAY!!!!!! good for you!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :clap: :hi5: :cart: 
let's see some photos!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

:wahoo: Okay, so yesterday I went out and me and Galen took our first real ride! It was amazingly smooth and he did absolutely wonderful! :wahoo: The cart works great I love the balance of it. There was only one problem...I forgot the camera! And its not like I can just run out and get some pics because my buck, my cart goat, and the pet wethers live at my grand parents not to far away, but it is still hard enough to get time to do it. I will try to get some shortly though. :cart:


----------

